

A Response to 37Signals "We don't do Employment Contracts" - fusionman
http://startuplawyer.com/startup-issues/the-contract-roi-trap

======
geebee
The "lawsuit as car crash" analogy is a pretty good analogy. You pay a lawyer
now as insurance against getting crushed by the legal system later.

If you step back, it is reasonable to ask _why_ we have a legal system where
driving without a seatbelt is actually a pretty good analogy for hiring
without a lawyer.

And I think that we ought to acknowledge that the system remains this way, at
least in part, because it leads to many lucrative billable hours for lawyers.

~~~
anthonyb
The car crash in this case would be getting sued by an (ex)employee for lots
of money - not paying your lawyer for lots of billable hours. It's the
litigation-happy culture that you live in which causes the pain.

------
wgj
Contracts are a form of communication. Poor contract, poor communication; no
contract, no communication.

When I first started at Microsoft (many years ago) I was the only one of my
peers[1] to read the entire Employee Handbook. I believe this enhanced my
relationship with the company during my time there.

[1]Based on many hallway conversations. I'm sure someone else somewhere
actually read it.

------
aresant
I agree completely with this article - "Trust in God but tie your camels" as a
friend of mine says.

~~~
anamax
Why does God need a camel?

